# Worms in poop?



## JakkBauer (Jul 11, 2011)

So I know this is gross but I'm somewhat concerned. Today my azureus was stuck up on the glass like he likes to do and I was watching him and he rudely pooed and urinated right there on the glass. Anyways I happend to see two almost microscopic white worms wriggling around in the urine drop on the glass. What are these, should I be worried? This frog is roughly 3mo oow. I got him about a month ago at repticon. Do I need to do a fecal or is there a worm treatment like for dogs I can get my hands on somewhere? Thanks in advance...

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

It's possible they were possibly already on the glass and you only saw them after he wet them, do a search on here for "nematode" and see if that's what they are, if so they're harmless and the frogs might actually eat them, it's pretty unlikely that you would be able to see hookworms without a microscope. 

Then yeah, get a fecal done anyway if you didn't when you bought them.


----------



## JakkBauer (Jul 11, 2011)

ChrisK said:


> It's possible they were possibly already on the glass and you only saw them after he wet them, do a search on here for "nematode" and see if that's what they are, if so they're harmless and the frogs might actually eat them, it's pretty unlikely that you would be able to see hookworms without a microscope.
> 
> Then yeah, get a fecal done anyway if you didn't when you bought them.


Yah that seems like what they might be im glad he peed on them then > On the poop side how much do fecals run?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## itsott (Nov 25, 2010)

i think mine were 15 or 20 cant remember.


----------



## Goji (Oct 14, 2010)

I have noticed the tiny little bastards in my tank too. They were mainly in my petre dish. Noticed some inside the eggs. 
Would any vet do fecal for frogs?

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## froggymike (Jan 11, 2010)

You want a vet who has done fecals on dart frogs before. Try searching the site for Dr. Frye. He has lots of experience in doing frog fecals. You can even mail them in to him.


----------



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

Contact Dr. Frye, he's got a lot of experience with these things.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

froggymike said:


> You want a vet who has done fecals on dart frogs before. Try searching the site for Dr. Frye. He has lots of experience in doing frog fecals. You can even mail them in to him.


A decent vet or vet tech can typically tell infectious nematodes from free living nematodes so for the basics they don't have to have dart frog experience. The fresher a fecal can be read is also important so mailing them off isn't ideal if it can be read locally. A good vet who is willing to consult is usually fine. The vet can check with the vets at the nearest large Zoo or with any of the vets on the ARAV (assuming an ARAV vet isn't near you) ARAV 

Ed


----------



## JakkBauer (Jul 11, 2011)

How would you normally treat something like this if it were an infection? Im going to see about getting fecals done local trying to not spend too much. My dog cleaned out the vet budget with her grade II mast cell tumor and radiation treatment about two months ago. Can treatment for these things (infectious worms) be pricey or normally cheap?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

JakkBauer said:


> How would you normally treat something like this if it were an infection? Im going to see about getting fecals done local trying to not spend too much. My dog cleaned out the vet budget with her grade II mast cell tumor and radiation treatment about two months ago. Can treatment for these things (infectious worms) be pricey or normally cheap?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


It depends on what the actual parasite is.. and whether you need to take down the enclosure (for example Rhabdias lungworms (search the forum). Some of the vets will prescribe dusted fenbendazole for some types of parasites but this isn't as well accepted a method as it used to be for a number of reasons. If deemed necessary to treat (not always the case for a parasite identification (it depends on you and your vet (as sometimes treating causes issues for the frogs)), then a more effective method of treatment like using properly dosed ivermectin may be more effective and less disturbing to the frogs.


----------



## JakkBauer (Jul 11, 2011)

Ed said:


> It depends on what the actual parasite is.. and whether you need to take down the enclosure (for example Rhabdias lungworms (search the forum). Some of the vets will prescribe dusted fenbendazole for some types of parasites but this isn't as well accepted a method as it used to be for a number of reasons. If deemed necessary to treat (not always the case for a parasite identification (it depends on you and your vet (as sometimes treating causes issues for the frogs)), then a more effective method of treatment like using properly dosed ivermectin may be more effective and less disturbing to the frogs.


Ok well they are still in a critter keeper so I won't have to tear anything down that's good news. Is any if this stuff going to be dangerous to my dogs, its not like they are going to be huggin or anything but should I be concerned? I always wash my hands before and after going near the frogs, is this enough?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

JakkBauer said:


> Ok well they are still in a critter keeper so I won't have to tear anything down that's good news. Is any if this stuff going to be dangerous to my dogs, its not like they are going to be huggin or anything but should I be concerned?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Your dogs should be fine.. they are exposed to nematodes every time they go outside... 

Ed


----------



## JakkBauer (Jul 11, 2011)

Ed said:


> Your dogs should be fine.. they are exposed to nematodes every time they go outside...
> 
> Ed


Ha right on. Thanks Ed. Lungworm just sounds kinda bad.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

JakkBauer said:


> Ha right on. Thanks Ed. Lungworm just sounds kinda bad.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


It can be if your a frog or other amphibian.. there are lungparasites that people can get (some from wild reptiles (pentastomids) that can be issues from some species (I don't think those can do it from what I remember) like the condition called cutaneous larval migrans. But keep in mind if that you obsess on it, you'll just start sitting in a corner scratching yourself. Just observe good cleanliness. 

Ed


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

I thought we talked about this the other day man...the best way to clean your hands after messing with you viv is licking them...that's why dog butts are so clean..cmon walker
I know this is off topic but you should post some pics of your new viv in the Atlanta thread...show it off a lil.


----------



## JakkBauer (Jul 11, 2011)

Ed said:


> It can be if your a frog or other amphibian.. there are lungparasites that people can get (some from wild reptiles (pentastomids) that can be issues from some species (I don't think those can do it from what I remember) like the condition called cutaneous larval migrans. But keep in mind if that you obsess on it, you'll just start sitting in a corner scratching yourself. Just observe good cleanliness.
> 
> Ed


Obsessing on microscopic organisms sitting in the corner scratching myself? Sounds like this one time I ate these mushrooms before the NE vs CAR superbowl...


----------



## JakkBauer (Jul 11, 2011)

fieldnstream said:


> I thought we talked about this the other day man...the best way to clean your hands after messing with you viv is licking them...that's why dog butts are so clean..cmon walker
> I know this is off topic but you should post some pics of your new viv in the Atlanta thread...show it off a lil.


Oh yeah, and only before I cook dinner. Will do on the pics havent uploaded any from the digi to the computer yet but I will get on that. Thanks again for hooking up all the awesome foliage!


----------

